# 15HP Motor on 1436L Lowe Jon Boat



## rmzachar (Feb 8, 2011)

I have the opportunity to buy a brand new 15hp Nissan 4 stroke electric start boat motor from work for about $1200 8) . Problem is, I'm not sure how this motor would fit with my 1436 jon boat. I'm sure the 15hp would be overkill, but it's such a killer deal that I'm having a hard time passing it up. So, what do you guys think? I'm just worried about the freeboard with having such a heavy motor on this boat.

Any input on this is appreciated, thanks! =D>


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 8, 2011)

Whats it weigh? The 25 hp motor on my 1436 weighs 105 pounds.


----------



## rmzachar (Feb 8, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Whats it weigh? The 25 hp motor on my 1436 weighs 105 pounds.



Around 120lbs from what I can find online.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 8, 2011)

I moved my gas tank up front to help balance the load.


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 8, 2011)

I had a 9.9 on a 1236 and it was by no means overkill. Seems like a 15 would be fine and it sounds like a really good price. If you think too much hp then just don't throttle up all the way. I am sure there will be a time when you'll be glad to have it. I just looked up for a Lowe 1436 and it's rated for 20hp. My 9.9 was a Nissan and it was a nice motor. You'll like the electric start. I paid about $1800 for it new. Your deal is way better than that.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 8, 2011)

Most 1436 have a max hp capacity of 20 or 25 hp. Here is a link to one manufacturers 1436 spec page.

https://www.crestliner.com/cr_jons_1436


Go for the 15! At that price you can't go wrong. It should move pretty good with that too.


----------



## rmzachar (Feb 8, 2011)

The 1436L says it is rated to 15hp, if that makes a difference.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 8, 2011)

Then your definately good to go. Here is vid of a 1436 with a 15 hp. foreign vid. but still gives you a good idea how it will run. This one doesn't have any decking or anything either. It will be slower after you load it down.

It doesn't look like too much motor for this little boat at all 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N33GgWBHYZ0


----------



## slabdaddy (Feb 8, 2011)

I run a 9.8 nissan and had it on a 1436 a-craft and was very pleased; this motor weighs in at 80.5 lbs and it is a short-shaft motor. What year is the motor and is it a long or short shaft motor? I have a new boat ordered from Weldbilt and am going to run this motor on new boat; would be interested in 15 hp if it is a short shaft PM me if you decide not to buy. I have had Nissan and Tohatsu motors and can attest to their reliability. Thanks and hope this helps! 8)


----------



## rmzachar (Feb 8, 2011)

The boat is rated up to that, but I was just wondering if that would put too much weight back there. I'm guessing it would be alright as long as I have sufficient weight distribution. It's not like I go on anything bigger then small, inland lakes anyways, so I don't think it would be an issue. I had been looking to put a 9.9 on there, but I can get the 15 for $400 cheaper, so why not I said...


----------



## rmzachar (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, went ahead and bought the motor. Brand new 4 stroke, electric start, 15hp motor for $1200 with a 3 year warranty...can't beat that price with a stick. Now we wait until the ice melts...


----------



## screwballl (Feb 20, 2011)

Most 1436's are rated for either 10 or 15 hp. Only a rare select few (usually V-hulls) are rated over that, and even then I would be very scared to use them due to the weight.


----------



## rmzachar (Feb 24, 2011)

screwballl said:


> Most 1436's are rated for either 10 or 15 hp. Only a rare select few (usually V-hulls) are rated over that, and even then I would be very scared to use them due to the weight.



The link to the boat is here. I'm hoping that it's not too heavy for it, even though it is rated to a 15


----------



## chavist93 (Feb 24, 2011)

You will be fine. I wouldnt want anything smaller than a 15 on a 1436. My 1440 has a 25, thats what it's rated for. FYI most 15's weigh exactly the same as their 9.9 counterparts.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 24, 2011)

FYI most 15's weigh exactly the same as their 9.9 counterparts.



I know this is true for a 2 cycle.Is it the same for a 4 strole :?:


----------



## rmzachar (Feb 24, 2011)

crazymanme2 said:


> FYI most 15's weigh exactly the same as their 9.9 counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is true for a 2 cycle.Is it the same for a 4 strole :?:



From a quick google, the 9.9 weighs about 80lbs whereas the 15 weighs about 115


----------



## chavist93 (Feb 25, 2011)

I guess its a different ballgame with 4 strokes. I checked the yamaha site and the 9.9 is 91lbs. and the 15 is 115lbs. Still not enough to matter IMO.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 25, 2011)

I checked the yamaha site and the 9.9 is 91lbs. and the 15 is 115lbs.

And to think I have a 1956 Merc 40 hp that weighs 118 #.What are they making these motors out of now a days,lead :lol:

And this is progress :roll:


----------



## arkansasnative (Feb 25, 2011)

If it was me i'd go ahead and grab it! If you're worried about the weight issue consider having a set of floatation pods built. The ones that i'm putting on my 1432 will compensate for about 100 pounds total on the rear of the boat.


----------



## rmzachar (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, so much for this...I had the motor on hold at work and was going to pay and take it home today. Apparently though someone else, unknown to me and the boat sales guy, had already put a deposit down on the motor. What sucks is I can't make a big fuss about it because I work there and it was just a mistake I guess. Other option now is to either go look for a used motor, or buy the same motor (except this one would be a Mercury) for $1700...ugh, annoyed!!


----------



## bassbuster2011 (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a 76' 15HP Chrysler and it only weighs about 60#. Its is two-storke though. I dont know if that would make a difference, but I dont see why it would. Seems like all the older motors are alot lighter than the ones produced these days. I have it on a 12' Sears. Moves along pretty good, even with 2 people.


----------

